# Philips 32pfl3017d/77 problema



## soysolo (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguin me puede tirar unos tips para reparar una falla en este televisor, es un lcd 32 philips.
La falla aparece después de prender, pasa el logo de philips, hace unos ruidos y unas rayas y se apaga. Desarme la tele y visualmente no hay nada roto o mal conectado. ...


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 7, 2014)

Todo entendido hasta: 





soysolo dijo:


> hace unos ruidos y unas rayas



Revisa el inverter, lamparas, la TCon y su respectivo flex por eso de las rayas


----------



## soysolo (Abr 7, 2014)

hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta, capaz no fui muy especifico con decir rayas, subo un videito con la falla.



Me dijeron que probablemente entro tensión por el coaxil, aunque no es muy precisa esa respuesta. Pensé en sacarle el sintonizador para descartar esa opción. Pero quería estar mas seguro antes de arriesgar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2014)

tenes que volver a cargar el software ,asi descartas un problema.
intenta poner este codigo con el control remoto .por si se desconfiguro la pantalla/panel


*062598  MENU  150*

ese codigo le indica al tv que pantalla usar .el tv se reinicia y wualaaa sale funcionando ( casi siempre)


----------



## soysolo (Abr 7, 2014)

Gracias por el dato. Pero la falla salta antes de que pueda terminar de introducir el código. Como puedo volver a cargar el soft para descartar esa falla?


----------



## soysolo (Abr 8, 2014)

Esta solucionado, se desoldó el procesador de la placa main.


----------



## larkin (Abr 9, 2014)

Es decir soldaduras frias???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

si todavía lo tenes en al tv,
necesito la nvm y me lo pases.
se hace asi oprimís en el control remoto 062596 y la tecla ok  ,que es la tecla grande redonda del medio
ta sale un menú con la opción de copiar la nvm a un usb
bueno ese archivo necesito para reparar mi tv
aquí dejo el manual de servicio
PD:
mejor si me podes copiar todo ,asta la lista de canales por las dudas
muchas gracias
PD2:
enccontre otra forma mas facil de copiar los datos ,pero luego comento si falla la primera opcion


----------



## plapla (Dic 9, 2014)

Hola a todos, yo meti mano donde no debia, presione Initalize NVM y meti la pata terriblemente.
asi que ando buscando a alguien que tenga este mismo TV para poder copiarle el NVM.
Hay dos metodos como dijo el-rey-julien, y si alguien tiene un momento para tomarse la molestia me ahorraria muchos dolores de cabeza a mi y a muchos mas creo.
Saludos y gracias

PD: el-rey-julien, muchisimas gracias por el gran aporte del manual de servicio, es imprescindible


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2014)

yo tengo el modelo 32PFL3007D y el modelo 32PFL3017D
¿cual de los necesitas?
*antes que nada , si te quedo la pantalla negra hace esto*
con el control remoto y el tv encendido le ingresas esta secuencia ,si todo va bien el tv se apaga ,lo encendés y ya tiene imagen de nuevo
la tecla menu es la tecla que tiene dibujada una casita
***********************************************************************
 (*para el modelo 32PFL3007D*)
oprimís 062598 ,menu y el numero 154 , el tv se apaga .lo encendés  y ya tenes imagen 
**********************************************************************
(*para el modelo 32PFL3017D*)                                                                         **
oprimís 062598 ,menu y el numero 150 , el tv se apaga .lo encendés  y ya tenes imagen  **
**********************************************************************
(*para el modelo 42PFL3007D*)
oprimís 062598 ,menu y el numero 152 , el tv se apaga .lo encendés  y ya tenes imagen  **
**********************************************************************
PD:
 te paso todo lo que se puede copiar a un usb del modelo 32PFL3017 y el del 32PFL3007D
el mismo archivo sirve para cualquiera de los dos modelos
pero no creo que te haga falta


----------



## plapla (Dic 10, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias el-rey-julien, mucha info tecnica que de seguro le va a hacer falta a mas de uno.
Logre encontrar en otros manuales como volver a setear pantalla, pero el problema es que se apaga cada 5 minutos exactos y cuando lo usaba de monitor ya no me reconoce los valores por defecto de las resoluciones, es decir, se me desconfiguro.
Gracias a tu manual que subiste vi que podes entrar a modo servicio con el comando 1999, pero el televisor no lo tengo en este momento sino en mi casa que vuelvo el fin de semana.
Gracias por lo que me mandas, estoy bastante seguro que es lo unico que me falta para que quede funcionando nuevamente.
Aprovecho para hacerte la pregunta de cual es al diferencia entre los modelo 3007 y 3017, puesto que mi interes era investigar si se le podia agregar alguna nueva funcion simplemente por modificar algunos parametros.
Bueno, muy agradecido desde ya, se te debe una.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2014)

> Aprovecho para hacerte la pregunta de cual es al diferencia entre los modelo 3007 y 3017


la unica diferencia entre los dos modelos es la pantalla ,no se puede agregar nada,
pero si se puede colocar esa placa a un tv de 42 pulgadas o de 54 ,solo hay instalar la nueva pantalla
y no se puede agregar nada mas .
a no ser que le escribas una carta en ingles a  philip y le pidas el código fuente,por mail ni contestan.
yo quiero el código fuente,.
es linux y es opensource ,pero te la hacen difícil para entregar las sources




> pero el problema es que se apaga cada 5 minutos exactos y cuando lo usaba de monitor ya no me reconoce los valores por defecto de las resoluciones, es decir, se me desconfiguro.


cuando pasa eso te das cuenta porque el nombre del canal aparece en grande cuando cambias de canal,
entonces se apaga a los 5 minutos,por mas que desactives el apagado automatico..
subile la configuración que te deje (el repair) y listo,a lo sumo luego retocas algunos ajustes de usuario,,,,
PD:
cualquier cosa preguntas ,pero con eso ya debería funcionar mas que bien





plapla dijo:


> Gracias a tu manual que subiste vi que podes entrar a modo servicio con el comando 1999, pero el televisor no lo tengo en este momento sino en mi casa que vuelvo el fin de semana.
> 
> Saludos



para subirle la configuración no tenes que entrar al modo servicio normal (el clasico 1999 ), 
secuencia es 062596 ok   (tecla ok del remoto)
luego navegas asta la opcion correspondiente y le subis la NVM


----------



## plapla (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola, el-rey-julien, estuve intentando mandarte un mensjae privado para un link pero al parecer las miles de reglas de este foro no me lo permiten, asi que estoy juntando 5 mensajes para poder enviartelo.
Solo te pregunto para ir sumando, por que te interesan las fuentes?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2014)

me interesan solo para mejorar una cosa o dos cosas , tiene algún tipo de problema el soft original en cuanto al tema del sintonizador,
en los canales digitales ,hay algunos que no los toma,
cuando otro tv si los ve y con la misma antena
no se ve la barra de volumen cuando esta reproduciendo un video,,,
quizás actualizar algún codec de video,,,
,,, poder cambiar el color de los subtitulos.
(ademas le puedo poner un mensaje de  feliz cumpleaños en lugar del logo philip en el inicio , si le regalo un philip personalizado a mi hija )


----------



## plapla (Ene 4, 2015)

hola el-rey-julien, tanto tiempo, vengo a agradecerte por la solución de mi problema y de paso preguntarte si habias probado algunas cosas que se han pasado por mi mente.
Tienes idea de si le pongo el firmware de un 32pfl4007 junto con sus archivos repair podria ser capaz de hacerlo smart y conectarlo con un PTA127???
Se me vino esa idea loca al ver que ambos comparten la misma placa main solo que el 3007 no tiene los elementos para hacerlo smart, llamese el conector RJ45, ni sus componentes, pero quizas al subirle el firm con la conexion wifi de ese dongle ya sea suficiente.
Estuve pensandolo porque si hay manera de poder hacerlo yo me animaria a probarlo.
Que piensas???
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 6, 2015)

plapla dijo:


> hola el-rey-julien, tanto tiempo, vengo a agradecerte por la solución de mi problema y de paso preguntarte si habias probado algunas cosas que se han pasado por mi mente.
> *Tienes idea de si le pongo el firmware de un 32pfl4007 junto con sus archivos repair podria ser capaz de hacerlo smart y conectarlo con un PTA127???*
> Se me vino esa idea loca al ver que ambos comparten la misma placa main solo que el 3007 no tiene los elementos para hacerlo smart, llamese el conector RJ45, ni sus componentes, pero quizas al subirle el firm con la conexion wifi de ese dongle ya sea suficiente.
> Estuve pensandolo porque si hay manera de poder hacerlo yo me animaria a probarlo.
> ...




de poder se puede y va a funcionar, pero si completas los componentes que le faltan a la placa ,
no hace falta el cable ,con subirle el firware en el usb ya es suficiente


----------



## dariorikelme (Jun 26, 2015)

tengo este tv lcd Philips 32pfl3017d/77 después de un rayo y una descarga se quemaron dos mosfet d la fuente de alimentación componentes adheridos a las patas de los mosfet en este caso dos resistencias y un diodo para uno y lo mismo para el otro. en el plano del circuito me dice el valor de las resistencias de superficies y las características del diodo de superficie. cámbie los dos mosfet resistencias y en este caso tengo una duda si es que le estoy errando con el diodo porque en el lugar que compre me dijeron que el diodo ss0520 es un diodo zener y averiguando aquí comprobé que no es un diodo zener sino de barrera de alta frecuencia y no se con cual reemplazarlo. 
 la tv prende con luz de stan bye si desconecto la fuente de la iluminación del lcd.si conecto me marca una luz azul nomas en la parte de atrás. si alguien puede ayudarme!! 
 muchas gracias. ...


----------



## dantonio (Jun 27, 2015)

La empresa GM Electrónica tiene a la venta el diodo MBR0520, entre otros, que 
podrían reemplazarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## computea (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola a todos: Los molesto porque tengo el philips 32PFL3017D/77 y también me pasó eso de borrar NVM. Subiendo los archivos del rey archivos pude traerlo a la vuelta, pero me pasa que los HDMI ahora no me leen los formatos de video. Por ejemplo antes me funcionamba el Chromecast y ahora no me levanta el soporte de video. ¿qué se puede hacer? ¿cómo se agregan los OP1 y OP2? El resto funciona bien; también se me apagaba a los 5, pero se solucionó. Desde ya, gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2016)

tenes que actualizar el firmware de nuevo , pero primero resetea el tv a sus ajustes de fabrica desde el menu normal de usuario.
luego le actualizas con el correspondiente frimware *(via usb y desde el menu normal del tv)*, con otros firmwares puede que funcione,pero por hay te
queda alguna configuración mal,como por ejemplo el tipo de pantalla ,,,


----------



## computea (Mar 14, 2016)

Ahí lo probé pero sigue sin funcionar, me dice que no puede ver ese modo de video.Aparece el cartel de Chromecast y al toque dice No Hay Señal. 

(Agrego: ahora se me apaga cada 5 minutos) ¿Le corro el archivo tuyo Repair también?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

si claro , si no se apaga 
al mio una ves le paso lo mismo
PD:
eso de que se apagaba cada 5 minutos era algo que toque en el modo servicio



> Ahí lo probé pero sigue sin funcionar, me dice que no puede ver ese modo de video


por hay es alguna configuración mal en la video , me a pasado con una video marca philip
en un tv philip
importante lee bien el mensaje #10


----------



## computea (Mar 14, 2016)

Hola:
Antes que nada te pido disculpas por romperte y molestarte tanto. Te cuento lo que hice...
Primero como un gil borré la NVM y ahí empezó todo. Así que ingresé con tu comando (150) y volvió el video. Ahí la pantalla se apagaba a los 5 minutos aproximados. Ya, desde este momento el Chromecast dejó de verse en la tele. Corrí tu Repair y no se apagó más. Lo que sí continúa pasando es que "No se puede mostrar este modo de video" cuando pongo el Chromecast.
La pantalla atrás, en la etiqueta dice 150 también, y los números (options codes) están iguales que la etiqueta de la tele.
Así estoy 
En mi ignorancia, para mí, debe de estar algo apagado desde adentro del televisor (no desde la parte del usuario, sinó desde los menúes que se acceden desde el control remoto y la secuencia de números.
Un gran saludos y nuevamente gracias por tu tiempo!
Mondo

Ah, el resto funciona bien. Puedo ver TV Digital, cable, leer pendrive, leer una compu conectada al hdmi. Salvo el Chromecast, todo creo que funciona... el chromecast lo puse en otra tele y anda y, también, utilicé el de un amigo y en mi Philips no camina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

y es compatible con tv philip,¿antes funcionaba ?
yo no tengo ese dispositivo asi que no puedo comprobar si aquí funciona,
pero si confirmo que antes me dio algunos problemas el hdmi
hay veces que no agarrava y tenia que apagar  y encender el tv ,como que le costaba inicializar el dispocitivo



> La pantalla atrás, en la etiqueta dice 150 también, y los números (options codes) están iguales que la etiqueta de la tele.


el mio no tiene esa etiqueta,ninguno de los dos


----------



## computea (Mar 14, 2016)

Sí, sí. Funcionaba de una bien. La etiqueta es donde está el modelo y el número de serie. Ahora, ¿vos sabés cómo se ingresan los códigos de operacion? A lo mejor, cuando se ingresa al SAM con el manual que diste vos, ahí está la opción. 
Saludos, y gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

seguramente ,pero yo no me acuerdo cual era la opción
vas a tener que ir probando de a una para ver cual es 
es tedioso,pero no queda otra cuando no sabes cual es
PD:
cuando la encuentres avisa , asi queda para el siguiente compañero que tenga el mismo problema

*PD:
si ya la vi a la etiqueta,y estan todas las opciones
eso es facil,entras al modo servis y navegas asta el primer numero ,alli le colocas el numero que dice la etiqueta y listo,
voy a provar en mi tv y te cuento ,pero es facil,ya me acorde*
ademas esta en el manual de servicio
*PD2
mas tarde actualizo a ver si descubro como era la cosa *





> La pantalla atrás, en la etiqueta dice 150 también, y los números (options codes) están iguales que la etiqueta de la tele.


en el mio no coincide los numeros de code
solo los primeros tres estan bien


----------



## computea (Mar 14, 2016)

Me fijé, pero no te deja poner los códigos. Pero es un logro esto de descubrir cosas. Lo mío no es la edición de audio, así que imaginate que esto es como llegar a la luna


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

se ve que yo tenia una actualizacion erronea,
le actualice con este archivo oficial 
http://www.philips.com.ar/c-p/32PFL...al-full-hd-1080p-de-81-cm-32-pulgadas/soporte
y todas las opciones volvieron a la normalidad 
seguramente no se puede editar esas opciones.
pero si queres probar en la pagina 15 del manual 
dice 


> How to Activate the Factory mode
> To activate the Factory mode, use the following method:
> •
> Press the following key sequence on the remote control
> ...


desde alli podes ir cambiando valores ,son muchos item
algunos están en el manual y otros no
en la opcion 38
38 AUD_GAIN_HDMI
en la opcion 44 
44 Audio Channel Type


----------



## computea (Mar 14, 2016)

Probado, pero sigue igual. Eso es la parte de audio. ¿No tendrás el manual técnico del 32PFL3017D? Saludos y gracias como siempre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2016)

no,es el único que consegi ,en teoria es la misma placa,solo cambia la pantalla 
la placa por dentro son idénticas,solo que una tiene otro conector para el flex de la pantalla


----------



## siroloco (Jul 5, 2016)

hola señores, disculpen la molestia, estuve mirando sus post y creo que tiene amplios conocimientos, por eso recurro a su sabiduría,  resulta que estoy reparando un tv philips 24pfl3017d/77 el cual se bloqueaba y no respondia a teclas ni remoto, llegue a la conclucion que era la main., bueno paso el tiempo hasta que consegui una en mercado libre (usada) me la mandaron por correo, la coloque y anda perfecto osea cambia canales funciones todo, pero el problema es que los colores se ven saturados  creo que el efecto se llama salarizacion o algo asi, sospecho que es  estaba configurada para otra pantalla, por eso hace ese efecto pero no se que parametro reformar o donde tocar. me podrian ayudar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2016)

Chasis: TPM9.1L-LA
el manual es el mismo que subi
lo que no tengo son los codigos de la pantalla a led 
pero seguro son numeros por arriva del 154

ver mensaje #10 
lo que tenes que ir cambiando son los ultimos 2 numeros 
062598 MENU 1XX    donde las X deverias ir probando desde 54 en adelante

si se queda todo negro ,no desesperes ,anda probando otros numeros
es un trabajo de adivinar ya que tenes cual codigo responde a tu panel 
(panel=display=pantalla)


----------



## siroloco (Jul 5, 2016)

hola ante todo gracias por responder el codigo que me funciono en este tv fue el 170 gracias por todo y que le sirva para algun otro colega. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2016)

me alegro te te aya funcionado 
recalco para los siguientes compañeros que lean esto
no importa el modelo del tv o si es led o lcd, siempre y cuando lleven el chasis TPM9.1L LA
se ajustan de la misma manera las distintas pantallas ,
lo mismo vale si adaptan ese chasis a las pantallas genericas , o si colocan ese chasis en tv's de otras marcas
,.
como no hay una base de datos ,hay que ir buscando 
a modelos mas nuevos los números son mas altos de 150,
a modelos viejos los números mas bajos   de 150
hay una variante del mismo chasis que es Smart , lleva otro firmware 
pero la configuración de pantalla/panel es idéntica y con los mismos códigos 
que este modelo de este hilo





siroloco dijo:


> hola señores, disculpen la molestia, estuve mirando sus post y creo que tiene amplios conocimientos, por eso recurro a su sabiduría,  resulta que estoy reparando un tv philips 24pfl3017d/77 el cual se bloqueaba y no respondia a teclas ni remoto, llegue a la conclucion que era la main., bueno paso el tiempo hasta que consegui una en mercado libre (usada) me la mandaron por correo, la coloque y anda perfecto osea cambia canales funciones todo, pero el problema es que los colores se ven saturados  creo que el efecto se llama salarizacion o algo asi, sospecho que es  estaba configurada para otra pantalla, por eso hace ese efecto pero no se que parametro reformar o donde tocar. me podrian ayudar



esa placa que se bloquea,puede que actualizando el firmware se solucione
quizás tenga que comprobar si los 3,3 volt de la main están bien filtrados y si no esta estable
yo no la tiraria, al menos si no la sacas adelante,te sirve de practica
,,
y si me toco una asi,esta se bloqueaba pero no siempre 
y eran los filtros , ,,


----------



## siroloco (Jul 5, 2016)

amigo el-rey-julien desde ya muy agradecido por tu información veo que tienes vasta experiencia en la reparación de estos tv y como estamos en el tema me gustarias que me des una mano para  reparar la placa que se bloquea, te cuento un poco esta placa enciende bien sonido bien video bien, pero a los segundos no responde ni a las teclas de menú ni al remoto, se queda tildada, la misma es una  715g5172-m01-001-004k, como debería probar el filtrado de los 3,3.
otro característica a tener en cuenta es que según el cliente empezó con ese problema despues de un bajon de energia de la red electrica.
ya e intentado actualizar el firmware, haciendolo rapido sin dejar mucho tiemppo de precionar las teclas del remoto para que no se tilde,   baje el archivo de la pagina de philips, pero el tv no reconoce el archivo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2016)

proba con osciloscopio ,,,,,revisa las resistencias de bajo valor,
*intenta primero actualizar el firmware *
*intenta darle calor a la placa con un secador de pelos o pistola de aire ,
por si es algun filtro,te vas a dar cuenta porque el tv en ''caliente '' ya no hace la falla *

PD:
si no tenes osciloscopio anda agregando capacitores de pruebas en las distintas salidas 
pones,probas y retiras ,y mejora reemplaza el/los filtros afectador.
pero decis que eso paso luego de un microrte de tencion,
yo creo que mas una falla de software ,alguna memoria rota quizas
hay que revisar el clok del micro a ver que es lo que esta aciendo,
que se yo,,,
pude ser tantas cosas


----------



## siroloco (Jul 6, 2016)

gracias amigo, muchisimas gracias por ayudarme, voy a intentar hacer todas esas pruebas, mucha suerte y nuevamente gracias


----------



## GusFi (Jul 27, 2016)

Hola colegas,

tengo en 42PFL4007G/77 en taller con problemas en los datos de la NVM.

La pantalla ya la repuse con el comando 062598+home+156, pero sigo con problemas en los puertos HDMI que no leen ningún formato de video. El resto funciona todo.
Además por cambiar algunos valores en la NVM tratando de hacer funcionar bien los HDMI, ahora tengo un zumbido insoportable en los parlantes.

Los archivos subidos por el-rey-julien (excepcional aporte) son para la versión T911L, y este tv es T912L. Al intentar subir los archivo me da error.
Archivo NVM que me genera el TV: NVM_T912L_LA_CK
Archivo NVM que aportó el-rey-julien: NVM_T911L_LA_CK

De seguro que con los valores correctos en la NVM el TV sale funcionando.

Si alguien me puede ayudar le estará en deuda y muy agradecido, y si no también le agradezco el esfuerzo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2016)

en la misma pagina de philip busca la actualización para tu led 
actualizarlo y sale funcionando


----------



## GusFi (Jul 28, 2016)

Gracias el-rey-julien por la respuesta, pero el firmware ya está actualizado a la última versión.

¿Acaso se puede encontrar el archivo con los datos para la NVM de este led en la página de Philips? Yo no encuentro ese archivo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2016)

borra la nvm ,primero copiala al usb ,
luego de borrar la nvm desde el menu de servicio,
cuando reinicia reinicia de 0 ,o sea vas a tener que configurar de nuevo la pantalla/display/panel
y hay ya te queda ,a lo sumo tenes que ajustar un poco el tono/balance de la pantalla,
pero generalmente no se toca nada,sale funcionando de primero (excepto por el display,claro)


> ¿Acaso se puede encontrar el archivo con los datos para la NVM de este led en la página de Philips? Yo no encuentro ese archivo.


no esos archivos lo genera el mismo chasis y son distintos entre si ,por ejemplo si le pones uno mio,
vas a tener una lista de canales distintos a tu zona,los ajustes también van a ser distintos,sonido,color,y demases .config


----------



## ccmgraficos (May 4, 2017)

Desde ya agradezco al foro por ser un material de consulta constante para mi tarea.
Tengo un Philips LCD modelo 32PFL3017D/77 que no enciende, desconecte de la main y controle la placa de fuente y me daba +5V, con una resistencia de 10K entre +5V y PS_ON consegui tension de +12V y +24V, luego conecte una resitencia de 10K entre +5V y ON/OFF y encendieron las lamparas, pero cuando conecte nuevamente a la main y con una resistencia de 10K entre +5V y PS_ON la tension de +5V me bajo a 2V y el televisor sigue sin encender, para mi no es la fuente pero quisiera ver si alguien con mas experiencia me puede dar una mano.
Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 8, 2017)

Buenas tardes, esta es mi primer participacion en este prestigioso sitio. Tratando de reparar este LCD medi tension en la placa de la fuente, con la placa main conectada, NO tengo presentes los 5vcc. del standby y en cuanto a los 12 y 24 vcc. fluctuan ciclicamente de o a 12 y de 0 a 24 respectivamente. 
Desvinculando la placa main de la fuente, aparecen los 5vcc (estables) pero no asi los 12 y 24 vcc cuya medicion ahora, arrojan 0vcc.
Efectuando un puente entre los 3 pines de la fuente de 5v, ps_on y on/off, tengo presentes los 12 y 24 vcc. (estables), como asi tambien el encendido del backlights. 
Es esta informacion suficiente, como para determinar que la falla radica en la placa main?, o existe la posibilidad de que la falla este en la fuente o en la t-con?
Desde ya muy agradecido, cordial saludo. ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola Gabriel Gomez,,podrias probar a desconectar el cable lvds,y comprobar si arranca la fuente normal con sus tensiones,aunque luego se apague por proteccion,,de no ser asi ,es mas que evidente que tenes la main mal.


Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 8, 2017)

Con las pruebas que ya hiciste, todo parece indicar que tienes la mainboard con problemas. Pero yo le haría una última prueba a la fuente para comprobar definitivamente que está operativa, y dicha prueba es "estresarla" o someterla a carga.

Conéctale ampolletas de 12v y 2 de 12v conectadas en serie (para la salida de 24v) y verifica si los voltajes aún así se mantienen estables. De ser el caso, entonces la fuente ya quedaría descartada como responsable de la falla.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 8, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Con las pruebas que ya hiciste, todo parece indicar que tienes la mainboard con problemas. Pero yo le haría una última prueba a la fuente para comprobar definitivamente que está operativa, y dicha prueba es "estresarla" o someterla a carga.
> 
> Conéctale ampolletas de 12v y 2 de 12v conectadas en serie (para la salida de 24v) y verifica si los voltajes aún así se mantienen estables. De ser el caso, entonces la fuente ya quedaría descartada como responsable de la falla.
> 
> Un saludo.



Cuando te referis a ampolletas de 12V serian las lamparas de automotor? y en ese caso las de posicion o las de los faroles delanteros?, Gracias por responder


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 8, 2017)

Claro, lámparas de vehículo que van en los focos traseros. Si mal no recuerdo, son de 12v x 21w. 

Al menos esas usaba yo para probar.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 9, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Claro, lámparas de vehículo que van en los focos traseros. Si mal no recuerdo, son de 12v x 21w.
> 
> Al menos esas usaba yo para probar.



Hice la prueba con lamparas y los voltajes permanecen estables 5, 12 y 24 vcc., eso si, siempre con la main desconectada de la fuente. Puedo descartar entonces fallo en la fuente?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 9, 2017)

Por las dudas desconecta el pantalla y volve a conectar la main, ya he visto varias pantallas que se ponen en corto y fallan como si fuera la main o la t-con


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 9, 2017)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Hice la prueba con lamparas y los voltajes permanecen estables 5, 12 y 24 vcc., eso si, siempre con la main desconectada de la fuente. Puedo descartar entonces fallo en la fuente?



A mi juicio, sí. La fuente no sería el problema en base a todas las pruebas que ya le hiciste.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2017)

desconecta la t-com y prueba a ver si enciende el tv ,
estoy dando el mismo tip de el griego ,para descartar corto en t-com ,(falla muy comun jeje)



sergiot dijo:


> Por las dudas desconecta el pantalla y volve a conectar la main, ya he visto varias pantallas que se ponen en corto y fallan como si fuera la main o la t-con



exacto ¡¡¡
un corto en la t-com (o pantalla tambien) y produce la falla que esta describiendo el compañero


----------



## mr electronica (Sep 24, 2018)

hola colegas consulto por casualidad no tendran los datos de la nvm del philips 32pfl4017. gracias


----------



## Huev0 (Abr 4, 2020)

Buenas, mi consulta es si me podran decir que valor modificar en el service menú para que no se apague cada 5 minutos.
 Gracias


----------



## aldoluis (Abr 20, 2020)

Huev0 dijo:


> Buenas, mi consulta es si me podran decir que valor modificar en el service menú para que no se apague cada 5 minutos.
> Gracias


Estoy en la misma, que paliza me esta dando...a los 5 se apaga...


----------



## aldoluis (Abr 21, 2020)

Huev0 dijo:


> Buenas, mi consulta es si me podran decir que valor modificar en el service menú para que no se apague cada 5 minutos.
> Gracias


Bueno colegas, porsupuesto gracias al rey-julien, solucione la falla de que se apaga a los 5 minutos siguiendo al pie de la letra las intrucciones para cargar el repair, luego de eso solucionado pero me quedo la falla en HDMI, no reproduce video...


----------



## Kehler (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola que tal? Llegó este aparato con la fuente rota. Lo pude hacer andar luego de muchas vueltas de programacion, logo no aparecía, no tenia imagen hasya que pude hacerlo andar. Borre toda la data por SAM y SDM. Luego de borrar datos de la NVM pude ingresar 062598 "MENU" y 150. Pude hacer andar la imagen pero se apaga cada 5 minutos. AYUDA por Favor.
Vi en el foro que pasaron informacion NVM para actualizarlo con el USB pero me indica FAIL al leerlo en el tele. Tambien descargué el firmware original de la pagina. Todo realizado sin solucion.

Agradezco sus aportes, preguntas y sugerencias. Saludos!!


----------



## Kehler (Jul 2, 2020)

Los valores NVM Adress y Value aparecen en:
Adress 0000
Value 000


----------



## Huev0 (Dic 20, 2020)

Los archivos subidos dicen '110' tenes que reenombrarlos a '210', te va a decir sucess.

Yo ahora tengo el problema de que me hace ruido todos los canales, avisen si alguien sabe como solucionarlo..


----------



## lanserc83 (Dic 15, 2022)

Hola, quería consultarles sobre un problemita que estoy teniendo en un TV Philips 32PFL3017D/77, me pasa con las 3 entradas HDMI que empieza dando imagen normal pero al cabo de unos minutos se distorsiona la imagen y seguido a eso se reinicia, aparece el logo de Philips vuelve a dar imagen, y vuelve a pasar lo mismo. La TV funciona normal en modo Antena, Cable, VGA y AV. Le tomé mediciones con el multímetro a los componentes cercanos al integrado Sil9185ACTU y todo parece normal, creen que el daño sea el IC? Lo puedo comprobar de alguna manera?


----------

